# HELP!! Blue Book Value for a 25 hp Johnson



## MarshGrass (Jun 30, 2010)

HELP!! Blue Book Value for a 25 hp Johnson

I'm looking at at buying a used motor:

Johnson 25 hp long shaft
Serial Number: E4237169
Model Number 25RL75B

How can i find what is a fair price. As it sits now...it does not run.

Any help would be great...


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Electric Start?

I just gave 550 for one in good condition. Its was a 76 with electric start and electric choke.


----------



## MarshGrass (Jun 30, 2010)

i think so...its hooked up to a boat with a console.


----------



## Whoopbass (Jun 30, 2010)

Prices vary widely throughout the country. That motor might be worth $250 in my area but $500 in yours. 
If the motor has good compression and spark then it will probably run with a carb cleaning. Compression should be 100+ psi for each cylinder and no more then a 10% difference in compression for each cylinder. Drain the lower unit and check for metal and water which shouldn't be there. If there is any paint peeling on the rear or sides of the block it might indicate the motor has overheated in the past.
If the motor checks out and the appearance is good offer the guy $200-$300. You be the judge on how high you want to go since your the only one here that knows what it looks like.


----------



## Whoopbass (Jun 30, 2010)

It might not have electric start unless someone added it. I think the model # indicates its a rope start motor since there is an "R" and not an "E". Rope vs electric.

If you do buy it get all of the wiring and controls.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Whoopbass said:


> It might not have electric start unless someone added it. I think the model # indicates its a rope start motor since there is an "R" and not an "E". Rope vs electric.
> 
> If you do buy it get all of the wiring and controls.



Most all came from the factory with a rope and the dealers could add it on from what I understand. Mine has an r but has electric start. Anywhere in the Southeast that motor if clean can get up tp 750.


----------



## jasonr95 (Jun 30, 2010)

i just sold a really nice 1978 25hp evenrude on cl,the first day for $650.00, without hose and tank. around here there hard to find, i think in the next few years were going to see some crazy high prices on used 2 stroke's.


----------

